# Rear End



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

Is the 06 GTO rear end 10 or 12 bolt, which need C-Clip eliminators for competition at the drag strip? And if a rear axle ratio is changed, does anyone know about how much it costs to recalibrate the speedometer/computer? And by doing this will it be messed up if I get a Diablo or Preditor tune? And no, this is not the only modification I plan on doing


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Calibrate*



Langor said:


> Is the 06 GTO rear end 10 or 12 bolt, which need C-Clip eliminators for competition at the drag strip? And if a rear axle ratio is changed, does anyone know about how much it costs to recalibrate the speedometer/computer? And by doing this will it be messed up if I get a Diablo or Preditor tune? And no, this is not the only modification I plan on doing


I know you can purchase a device on superchips that can recalibrate your spedo!! I read threads on the Diablo forums which made my decesion on SuperChips!! It is a code reader, download up grades via internet, and now you can keep programmer hooked up to log stats of your car while running it down the road or track.


----------



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

Since today was the first sunny day away from work, since getting my GTO. I got a chance to look underneath it, and I see it has independent rear end.... So that explains a few things to me. Is there any website were I can get all the technical specs on the car?


----------

